# how to get consistent



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

There are several possible causes. The one that stands out to me is target panic.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

There are a lot of factors that can make you inconsistent. Just about everything that is different from shot to shot can make the shot mess up.

For me, anchoring used to be a big problem that I had. Get comfortable with that and do it the same way every time. Also, keep a relaxed grip. If you do not, you will torque and it will mess up. How you get the release to go off is a big deal as well. You need to pull the release back to set off the trigger. Don't punch it, and don't just pull the trigger. You need your whole arm to go back after the shot, and it needs to go off because of the backwards pull. 

Hope this helps. Maybe a pic of your form or a vid of your shots might help.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I had target panic really bad so I had to switch to a BT release.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

It all determines on how you are that day, you could be tired, you could be thinking too hard, it could be a number of things, it happens to me some times.


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

it might be concentration. Sometimes when I'm just flingin arrows out there my groups get bigger and bigger. but, when i slow down and concentrate and see the arrow hit inside my sight housing, they shrink back up.
Just slow down and put one hundered percent of effort into every shot and you'll see improvements.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Jul 27, 2009)

I agree on the concetration, I try different things than the dots.


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

*Consistancy*

All i can say is Consistancy Consistancy Consistancy. Maybe you form isnt working out for you? Maybe you have target panic? Who knows? What kind of release do you shoot? If you shoot a trigger, try switching to a back tension. If you use it right, it will give your shot an element of surprise (in a good way). You shot will go off before your even able to flinch, grip the bow, peek, ect ect. It could also be your grip. draw a line on your hand where the middle of the grip rests and every shot notice where your hand is. Its easy to displace your hand and not realize it. Its a small change that can make a dramatic difference. But, if your having a bad day shooting, set the bow down for a while. Go do something else, then pick it back up in a couple hours and try again. Sometimes your mood at the moment can be projected into your shooting. I found that if i think positive and am in a good mood, i shoot good.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

you really got to concentrate and focus and if your shooting and cant focus put the bow down and do something more productive. The worst thing you can do is shoot when your not focused because that is when you start making bad shots. Well thats what i do any ways.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

BowtechBabe18 said:


> All i can say is Consistancy Consistancy Consistancy. Maybe you form isnt working out for you? Maybe you have target panic? Who knows? What kind of release do you shoot? If you shoot a trigger, try switching to a back tension. If you use it right, it will give your shot an element of surprise (in a good way). You shot will go off before your even able to flinch, grip the bow, peek, ect ect. It could also be your grip. draw a line on your hand where the middle of the grip rests and every shot notice where your hand is. Its easy to displace your hand and not realize it. Its a small change that can make a dramatic difference. But, if your having a bad day shooting, set the bow down for a while. Go do something else, then pick it back up in a couple hours and try again. Sometimes your mood at the moment can be projected into your shooting. I found that if i think positive and am in a good mood, i shoot good.


I was having issues with consistency tonight. I talked to my coach and she said that it was probably my hand. She said that just having my hand a little bit high or low compared to last shot could mean the difference between an X and a 9. Keeping my hand consistent between shots is something that I need to work on, and it will definitely help over all. 

Bowtechbebe, where did you hear about the line on your hand? Have you tried it yourself? With what results?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree with what BowtechBabe and SightingIn were saying about the grip. I was shooting very inconsistent in early spring when I was just starting to shoot 3D's again, and my Dad watched me on the range a while, and fixed my grip. I wasn't consistent with the stock Mathews grip, it was a little too big for my liking, and I switched to a Shrewd grip. It takes a lot of getting used to when you first switch your grip, but when you get it so you can do the exact same thing everytime, your groups will tighten back up. Also, make every shot count, dont just shoot and shoot and shoot. I love flingin arrows, it is a lotta fun, but in order to be a consistent shooter, you have to focus and think about every shot, and make it as best as you can. Quite a long post, i hope it will help. 
-Kevin


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

BowtechBabe18 said:


> All i can say is Consistancy Consistancy Consistancy. Maybe you form isnt working out for you? Maybe you have target panic? Who knows? What kind of release do you shoot? If you shoot a trigger, try switching to a back tension. If you use it right, it will give your shot an element of surprise (in a good way). You shot will go off before your even able to flinch, grip the bow, peek, ect ect. It could also be your grip. draw a line on your hand where the middle of the grip rests and every shot notice where your hand is. Its easy to displace your hand and not realize it. Its a small change that can make a dramatic difference. But, if your having a bad day shooting, set the bow down for a while. Go do something else, then pick it back up in a couple hours and try again. Sometimes your mood at the moment can be projected into your shooting. I found that if i think positive and am in a good mood, i shoot good.





Sighting In said:


> I was having issues with consistency tonight. I talked to my coach and she said that it was probably my hand. She said that just having my hand a little bit high or low compared to last shot could mean the difference between an X and a 9. Keeping my hand consistent between shots is something that I need to work on, and it will definitely help over all.
> 
> Bowtechbebe, where did you hear about the line on your hand? Have you tried it yourself? With what results?





countryboy173 said:


> I agree with what BowtechBabe and SightingIn were saying about the grip. I was shooting very inconsistent in early spring when I was just starting to shoot 3D's again, and my Dad watched me on the range a while, and fixed my grip. I wasn't consistent with the stock Mathews grip, it was a little too big for my liking, and I switched to a Shrewd grip. It takes a lot of getting used to when you first switch your grip, but when you get it so you can do the exact same thing everytime, your groups will tighten back up. Also, make every shot count, dont just shoot and shoot and shoot. I love flingin arrows, it is a lotta fun, but in order to be a consistent shooter, you have to focus and think about every shot, and make it as best as you can. Quite a long post, i hope it will help.
> -Kevin



These might have hit the nail on the head. If your grip is inconsistent, you won't shoot consistent. Also make sure you aren't heeling the bow. This will lead to shots going high. you should push against the grip of the bow with the meat or your thumb. There is a good couple of pics here somewhere, just don't remember right now, when I do I will post them up


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> These might have hit the nail on the head. If your grip is inconsistent, you won't shoot consistent. Also make sure you aren't heeling the bow. This will lead to shots going high. you should push against the grip of the bow with the meat or your thumb. There is a good couple of pics here somewhere, just don't remember right now, when I do I will post them up


You mean like these?

http://www.buckmasters.com/bm/portals/0/bm/featurephotos/07gripA.jpg

http://www.buckmasters.com/bm/portals/0/bm/featurephotos/07gripb.jpg

The first one is where the grip should be on the bow. The second is how your whole hand should look when it is there.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> You mean like these?
> 
> http://www.buckmasters.com/bm/portals/0/bm/featurephotos/07gripA.jpg
> 
> ...


Yep, except don't can't your bow like in the second pic.

Thanks, sighting in


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I fixed the problem. I was'nt anchoring in the same spot so I put a kisser button on my bow and I tightened up.

Thanks, everyone.


----------

